# 88 nissan pulsar



## rickmoore (Jul 1, 2005)

my 88 nissan pulsar stalls out at 2400 rpm, i have just installed a fuel pump and filter, also an injector. can anyone help me?


----------



## rickmoore (Jul 1, 2005)

i guess there isnt anyone who has had this problem, will have to check alldata the nissan gearheads arent helping?


----------



## WoLfFaNgZ (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey man give us time we have sleeping scheduals also..
try checking your fuel lines for debris,gunk and maybe even air bubbles.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

when you say stall out do you mean just dies and will not restart or looses power but keeps runing? I assume that you are running a E16i?


----------



## Alchemy (Dec 9, 2004)

my guess its the afm or maf depending on what kinda pulsar u have if it doesnt let u rev about around 2700 rpm


----------



## rickmoore (Jul 1, 2005)

thanks for listening, my problem is that while driving the vehicle thats when the car cuts out, starts bucking, and feels like the fuel is being cut off, all these problems only happen when i reach 2400 rpm, i checked some data and read that if the afm is malfunctioning the computer will go into fail safe mode and limit the engine rpm to 2400. doesnt make any damn sense to me for the computer to default like that, but thats why i am trying to fix problem. a new air flow sensor cost about 200.00. so my customer is already pissed he has already put on a fuel filter,injector and new fuel pump..at a loss at this writing.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

rickmoore said:


> thanks for listening, my problem is that while driving the vehicle thats when the car cuts out, starts bucking, and feels like the fuel is being cut off, all these problems only happen when i reach 2400 rpm, i checked some data and read that if the afm is malfunctioning the computer will go into fail safe mode and limit the engine rpm to 2400. doesnt make any damn sense to me for the computer to default like that, but thats why i am trying to fix problem. a new air flow sensor cost about 200.00. so my customer is already pissed he has already put on a fuel filter,injector and new fuel pump..at a loss at this writing.



He should have look at the right place first before buying such parts... he would have found the problem in the first place and would cost way less if you buy the airflow meter from a junkyard.... should be around 50$ or so.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

also look at the timing belt tensioner I had that problem with mine with similar symtoms also check the codes


----------



## rickmoore (Jul 1, 2005)

*88 nissan*

thanks people for the help in fixing my problem, if you have any questions on any automobiles, just email me , i will try to find a solution.. rick


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

did you get it figured out if so what was it so it may help others on the forum


----------



## rickmoore (Jul 1, 2005)

*88 nissan*

my problem was the air flow meter on the pass. side of the throttle body. i found this data out on alldata because it was the only code that had to do with the computer cutting the rpm at 2400 rpm. i needed some verification from you and others on this problem, even though i figured out the problem, to me that was an odd symptom, this does not happen to american car computers.. thanks rick


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

It indeed sounds like the Airflow Sensor. When it fails, the throttle position sensor takes its job, but revs are limited to 2400-2500 rpm.

It is a device on the right side of the throttle body. You need to remove the throttle position sensor to get to it. Before installing the replacement Airflow Sensor, apply a glob of dielectric or silicone grease to the part that goes up against the throttle body. Then reinstall the throttle position sensor and recalibrate it to spec (Signal drops at 1000-1100 rpm). Best of luck!


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

rickmoore said:


> even though i figured out the problem, to me that was an odd symptom, this does not happen to american car computers.. thanks rick


accually all ecus will go into fail safe or limp mode if a major malfunction occurs in early chevys you can tell this cause the car will loose all performance the difference is in the programing most companys fall back into open loop and run preset values nissan finds easier to just cut the rpms but if you think about it you noticed it and had it fixed quickly if it did not do that you may still be driving it trying to figure out why you are getting bad milage


----------

